# G scale building materials



## Cryminysakes (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi all,

I am upscaling a N scale building to g scale and would like to know what types of materials to use for withstanding the Texas weather. The fellow I am doing it for bought a bnch of g scale windows to use but they are all plastic so I'm wondering if they will hold up.

Any suggestions or links would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

Hello 
I would say build your buildings with whatever material you are comfortable using. I live on Cape Cod so we don't get the heat you do in Texas but we do get a range of temps from 0-100 degrees. I do need to consider alot of moisture rotting my buildings so I try and protect them as best as I can. I like to build with wood since I think it is easy to work with, somewhat affordable and I have the tools. Some guys have used plastic, sheet metal, steel, clay, concrete, political signs... You name it I think someone has used it to make something unique to their RR. 
I would think with your heat and sun in the summer that melting would be a concern and defiantly fading of paint. 
I'm sure some of your fellow Texans will jump in with what they have used. 
Happy RRing 
Todd


----------



## Dansgscale (Jan 9, 2010)

You can use Sintra also called Kometex to build structures out of in both 1/8" 3mm or 1/4" 6mm thickness. I use it for my structures and it holds up well. I am about 50 miles from the coast, so we get a lot of humidity as well as heat, upper 90's to 100's during the summer. Sintra is PVC foam board and you should be able to find it at your local plastic supplier or sign shops. A 4x8 foot sheet 1/8" 3mm usually runs about $30.00 to $35.00 and a 1/4" 6mm sheet usually runs about $50.00 to $60.00. One sheet can build quite a number of small to medium buildings. It is easy to work with can be cut with a utility knife if you don't have a table saw. It glues together with either Gorilla Superglue or plumbers PVC cement. Use the thin stuff in the gold color can if you use the PVC cement and use a disposable paint brush to apply it as the round ball inside the can will apply too much and you will have a lot of cleanup to do. 

check out one of my structures made out of 1/8" Sintra that I have on my website : http://danshobbies.webstarts.com/index.html 

You can also use Sintra for Bridges as well as Rolling Stock. My website shows a Box car I am building out of 1/8" and 1/4" Sintra and my brother build an awesome curved girder bridge using 1/8" Sintra and detailed it with homemade cast rivits. 

Grandt line plastics windows will hold up under the Texas heat with no problem once they are installed in your structure. 

Dan S. 
Colorado & Rio Grande Southern


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

I used plastic house trim you can buy at Home Depot, Menard's. It comes in all types from 1/4 x 6, to 2x2.
Glues together with pipe cement.


----------



## mgilger (Feb 22, 2008)

I've been using sign board the last couple of years. It's the type that realators use to post for sale signs in your front yard. It's also used around election time to post all of the political signs. Very easy to cut and glue together. If you time it around the end of ht elections, you can get the stuff free, or most hobby shops stock it. 

Here's a few examples:

















Regards,
Mark


----------



## Bob in Kalamazoo (Apr 2, 2009)

Mark,
Do you have any close-ups of this building? I picked up a bunch of the sign board stuff for free from a plastics suppler who had pieces that were about 18" by 48" that they were going to throw out. I built one building with it and used Paneling trim for the windows and edges. I'm just looking for better ways of doing this. 
Bob


----------



## mgilger (Feb 22, 2008)

Bob,
There are more pictures on my web page. Take a look and see if that might be what your looking for. My guess is it is not going to be detailed enough. I did not take pictures of the contructions phase.

http://mmg-garden-rr.webs.com/

Let me know. 

Regards,
Mark 

*http://mmg-garden-rr.webs.com/*


----------



## Bob in Kalamazoo (Apr 2, 2009)

Mark,
Thanks for the attempt to answer my questions. But you were right, that doesn't show enough. A few close-ups would be great. Maybe later on this year when the weather is better you could get some. By the way, I love your layout. I remember looking at your web site before and It's realy a very nicely done railroad. I'd love to see it in person someday.
Bob


----------

